

Ask HN: looking for a tech cofounder, already have 13k users after 2 months - niccolop

I'm looking for an exceptional technical co-founder who knows RoR and potentially C++.<p>We started up a few months ago, but my co-founder has decided to move on (he thinks a competitor will take us down - I don't!).<p>We've already been featured in lifehacker and mashable, got 13k users, signups are flooding in, with a sensible business plan and investors interested.<p>Looking for someone based anywhere but looking to move to SF, even just for YC this winter.<p>drop me a line: niccolo.pantucci@gmail.com
======
rjett
The business does what? Your skills are what? You have 13k users and have been
featured in lifehacker and mashable after a few months... there's something
you're not telling us about why your cofounder has moved on.

Fill in the blanks please.

~~~
niccolop
The business is a solution to crowded inboxes.

Currently it's an extension for Chrome, Safari, and Firefox.

My co-founder is moving on because he thinks "Priority Inbox" is too big a
threat. I can put him in touch with you if you like.

I don't. I think we can build our solution into outlook, lotus notes, and
Apple Mail.

if you want more details send me an email at: niccolo.pantucci@gmail.com

~~~
akronim
_My co-founder is moving on because he thinks "Priority Inbox" is too big a
threat._

I would have thought it just introduces more people to the idea. It's not like
Google will release an outlook/Mail.app/Notes plugin for it.

------
fdeth
A bit offtopic, but I'd like to chime in anyway.

Any startup should be afraid of the big guys, especially Google. But that's
not a solid reason to quit when you have good traction.

BTW, good to see other people trying new approaches to task management. (I'm
one of the guys making <http://task.ly>)

------
niccolop
its taskforceapp.com by the way. Let me know what you think.

~~~
ronnier
Clickable: <http://taskforceapp.com/>

~~~
pbhjpbhj
It looks like it's just some filters ... what am I missing.

~~~
akkartik
I found the articles about it:

<http://mashable.com/2010/08/13/taskforce/>

[http://lifehacker.com/5621077/taskforce-manages-your-
tasks-a...](http://lifehacker.com/5621077/taskforce-manages-your-tasks-and-
email-activity-in-gmail-and-weve-got-beta-invites)

------
lelele
So, you don't know what email address munging is and still you're asking for
an "an exceptional technical co-founder"? You think you're exceptional? I
don't think so. Next!

All the best, anyway.

------
appl3star
Hey Nicolo, change your about page please, if you really want this to succeed:

"Nic is the CEO and business guy at Taskforce." "Alex is a serial entrepreneur
and developer."

Alex left.

Now what? Your first line of introduction makes you (a) CEO and (b) business
guy. Hmm... your whole R&D and tech department just left.

~~~
niccolop
Thanks. I'll get on that.

------
grep
It will be difficult to be accepted in YC without a proper co-founder, one
that you know for longer than 1 month.

~~~
niccolop
Agreed. But 1. Have to give it a go. 2. I think with continued positive
feedback and traction. It makes an interesting proposal.

~~~
grep
Why not hire someone as a freelancer before accepting her as a co-founder?

~~~
niccolop
Have thought about that - but where can I find good freelancers?

~~~
mkramlich
There are some here on Hacker News. The average quality level here is probably
better than on a site like eLance.com, for example.

------
bond
From what i see in your site, right now it's only gmail, right? Seems that you
have a good product. Best of luck.

~~~
niccolop
Thanks, based on feedback from our current users they'd be willing to pay in
Apps and outlook.

